# Migraines



## Birdy (May 14, 2009)

Last year I used to get a migraine every month about a week before my period. Then they went away and I was so relieved.
But now they're back and my period isn't until the end of the month and this is the first time I've gotten two in one month and it's really stressing me out.
Last friday I got one. I couldn't see or talk right and my whole arm and part of my face was numb, so I downed 4 excedrine migraine pills and those helped a little bit, but then the headache got worse so I forced myself to drive home where I passed out and when I woke up it was gone.

It hasn't even been a week and I woke up with one this morning and now I'm really stressin out. I took some excedrine but it didn't do anything so I went outside and smoked a little bit of weed and it helped get me to sleep and took away a lot of the pain.

I was just wondering if you guys had any remedies that worked or any suggestions on what I should do. I'd goto the doctor, but I don't know if I really want to go through all the BS of getting an appointment then talking to someone who really doesn't care about the pain I'm experiencing.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 14, 2009)

I used to get migraines a lot and I started taking feverfew. It's an herb thats main medicinal use is to ease headaches. It seriously works for me, so it's worth a try.

You can either steep it as tea or just eat a leaf, which is what I do. The only problem is that it tastes discusting.


----------



## Birdy (May 14, 2009)

lol I think i'd rather experience a nasty taste than a horrible headache. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mkirby (May 15, 2009)

Feverfew does work. I used to take it in a little capsule for migranes a couple years ago, but I don't really get them anymore.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 15, 2009)

I've also found that feverfew really helps with my menstral cramps, which was a big surprise for me because mine are brutal.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 16, 2009)

hey,

I have pretty horrific periods.

I use chamomile tea, make it very very strong.
Put a plate over the cup or heat up in a tea pot,
to keep all the steam in it.

I'd also say your period is a good way of keeping
track of how you are doing in general...
The worse it is the worse you are stressed and
poss not looking after yourself ?

We'll I'm trying to get my tubes tied now........


----------



## Birdy (May 16, 2009)

Where can I buy feverfew at? My cramps are brutal as well. Usually I take 5-6 ibuprofen for them lol. My mom has some pretty gnarly cramps too so I'm guessing I'm getting the shitty period symptoms from her.


----------



## nobo (May 16, 2009)

i used to get migraines all the time, sometimes to the point where it would feel like i was going blind or something. the only remedy ive found that truly works for me is sleep. even if i can doze off for 5 minutes ill wake up with that dizzy feeling after a migraine has passed. usually after that i just pass out again since my body used so much energy fighting the headache. another thing that really helps is putting an ice pack on my forehead or on my face or something. i used to have like a zorro mask type thing that you put in the freezer, then when i would feel a headache coming on i would just put that on, close my eyes for a while and there ya go, headache defeated. one of the worst things is getting a migraine when youre out traveling. its literally one of the worst things ive ever experienced. trying to thumb down a ride or wait for a train while youre head is imploding. id like to try that feverfew, is it a natural remedy? maybe it would be a good thing to travel with since usually conventional meds dont do shit for me.


----------

